# Afrique photos



## moegreen (Jul 12, 2005)

Dear photographer friends,

Please check out my photographs of Africa (Afrique). What do you think? How can I improve my photographs? What am I doing wrong?

Thank you for your comments.

Brian

PS- I have been talking about my Web site recently on some other boards also:

Afrique
Benin
Afrique
Afrique
Afrique
Afrique
Afrique


----------

